# (Aufbaufaden) Laufrad



## stefanxy1 (15. Mai 2013)

Mein erster Aufbaufaden.
Ich hoffe, es ist OK, wenn es sich dabei nicht um ein "echtes" Fahrrad handelt, sondern um ein Laufrad / Lauflernrad. 
Alles begann mit diesem Rahmen







more to come...


----------



## gtbiker (15. Mai 2013)

Hey, den kenne ich doch 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624603


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanxy1 (15. Mai 2013)

Ach, nee. Das sind ja seltsame ZufÃ¤lle, die sich hier mal wieder abspielen. Ich kannte Deinen Faden gar nicht, find's aber sehr witzig zu sehen, welche LÃ¶sung Du vÃ¶llig unabhÃ¤ngig von mir gewÃ¤hlt hast. Witzig vor allem deshalb, weil ich zum Teil zum gleichen Ergebnis kam wie Du...

Zum Rahmen:
Ich habe den Rahmen auch bei Ebay geschossen, zu einem sehr akzeptablen Kurs, vor allem mit Hinblick auf den astronomischen Preis des Neu-/Komplettrades. Ich habe im Anschluss noch ein wenig mit dem VerkÃ¤ufer gemailt, offenbar hat er eine Kleinserie von +/- 50 StÃ¼ck von dem Rahmen fertigen lassen und wollte ein absolutes High-End Rad fÃ¼r "Neureiche" anbieten. Die ursprÃ¼ngliche Teileauswahl zu dem Rad hat er mir zugesendet, als grobe Orientierung war das fÃ¼r mich zumindest ein wenig hilfreich. 

Der Rahmen muss bei mir noch "behandelt" werden. Ich hatte zunÃ¤chst erwogen, ihn zu polieren, fand aber Deinen brushed-Ansatz sehr schÃ¶n und werde mich morgen mal mit 800er Schmirgel ans Werk machen. Ggf. folgt dem Schmirgel dann noch ein Topfschwamm.

Bei den Felgen stand ich vor demselben Problem wie du: Es gibt da nichts ordentliches in 12". Nachdem ich einige mir bekannte SpezialteilehÃ¤ndler, Liegeradspezialisten und sonstige VerrÃ¼ckte konsultiert hatte, stand ich vor der Wahl, einen "fertigen" LRS einer der Ã¼blichen VerdÃ¤chtigen (Puky, Kokua) zu kaufen, zu zerpflÃ¼cken und nur die Felgen weiter zu verwenden oder aber ein Set SchÃ¼rmann oder Remerx RX21 zu kaufen. Da ich ungern neue, fertige Teile zerlege und die HÃ¤lfte wegwerfe, fiel meine Wahl auf die SchÃ¼rmann. Wohl wissend, dass eine 12" Kastenfelge sicher nicht das ist, was mir vorschwebte. Nachdem die Felgen bei mir waren, bestÃ¤tigte sich meine Vermutung, aber was will man fÃ¼r gut 10â¬ pro Felge erwarten?
Auch meine Felgen habe ich an den Speichen- und VentillÃ¶chern angefast, um das ganze etwas "geschmeidiger" und handschmeichelnder zu gestalten.

Bei den Naben fiel meine Wahl auch auf Novatec in 16Â° VR und 32Â° Disc. Leider konnte auch ich keine 16Â° Disc-Nabe auftreiben, die bezahlbar gewesen wÃ¤re - gibt es Ã¼berhaupt welche?
Farblich ist bei mir vorne schwarz angesagt, hinten rot. Das ganze Laufrad soll bewusst ein wenig Farbe bekommen. Da es wahrscheinlich im Laufe seines weiteren Lebens in verschiedene KinderhÃ¤nde kommen wird, mÃ¶chte ich durch eine einseitige Farbwahl auch kein Geschlecht bevorzugen/vordefinieren. 
Die Speichenfindung war fÃ¼r mich nicht ganz so schwer, da ich von einem frÃ¼heren Kinderradprojekt wusste, dass Pedalkraft Speichen bis 80mm Custom-made von Hand anfertigt. Keine Ahnung, ob die in AusnahmefÃ¤llen auch geringere LÃ¤ngen herstellen. Das VR wird radial eingespeicht (83mm), das HR wird einfach gekreuzt - im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich mich wegen der Scheibenbremse gegen radial und fÃ¼r die einfachen Kreuzung entschlossen. Zudem werden die benÃ¶tigten Speichen dadurch etwas lÃ¤nger  
(Disc-seite: 82mm/No-Disc: 88mm)

Soweit der Stand der Dinge, bald mehr...

st


----------



## gtbiker (15. Mai 2013)

Top! 

Den Rahmen kam bei mir zunächst so fleckig, wie auf den Verkaufsbildern zu sehen war, an. Ich habe ihn dann nur mit der groben Seite eines Topfschwammes mit Spüli und Wasser gebürstet. Das sah eigentlich super aus. Mittlerweile hat sich das Aussehen aber bereits verändert, ich wollte eines abends mal sehen ob sich der Rahmen halbwegs gut polieren lässt....muss "drüben" bei Zeiten mal aktualisieren aber erstmal will ich dem Nabenproblem zu Leibe rücken.

12" Felgen, bittere Pille. Sind deine Felgen auch so lausig am Felgenstoß verarbeitet?

Kannst du schon was zu Sattel, Sattelstütze und vor allem Gabel sagen? Sind neuralgische Punkte....

Bin sehr gespannt wie es hier weitergeht!


----------



## stefanxy1 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich will nicht zu viel verraten, aber das Gabelproblem habe ich gelöst... :-D ich musste dafür aber lange suchen und habe letztlich einen Spezialisten gefunden, der mir mit Rat und Tat sehr viel weitergeholfen hat - dazu aber später mehr,
Es muss ja spannend bleiben ;-)
 @gtbiker: Meine Felgen sind glaube ich nicht ganz so arg lausig wie bei Dir, habe vielleicht einfach nur Glück gehabt?


St


----------



## stefanxy1 (16. Mai 2013)

So es geht weiter...





Simsalabimm





und...





nur wenige Stunden und ein paar gebrochene Finger später





Als nächstes wird zentriert. Speichenspannung kann ich nur raten, da man bei den kurzen Steichhölzern eh nichts prüfen kann - oder hat jemand 'ne Idee?

St.


----------



## trifi70 (16. Mai 2013)

Aha, dann war das also die andere ebay-Auktion 

Die kurzen Speichen sehen schon irgendwie niedlich aus 

Kannste die nicht abklingeln? Weißte zwar keine absolute Spannung, aber wenn alle etwa dieselbe Tonhöhe haben, ist doch schonmal gut  Ansonsten glaube ich, dass bei dieser Laufradgröße die gleichmäßige Speichenspannung jetzt nicht so überaus entscheidend ist...


----------



## stefanxy1 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube, dass abklingeln nicht funktionieren wird, was an der 1-fach Kreuzung liegt. Die äußere Speiche der Disc-Seite liegt am Flansch an, so dass sich hier bereits Tonhöhendifferenzen ergeben werden.
Ansonsten: Gute Idee 

st


----------



## Taurus1 (16. Mai 2013)

Ihr seid krank, aber ich find's trotzdem gut !


----------



## stefanxy1 (16. Mai 2013)

So, laufräder sind zentriert, davon gibts kein Bild ;-)
Heute habe dann mal kurz die Polierscheibe angeworfen und lospoliert. Das geht zwar gut, aber ich werde am Wochenende darüber nachdenken, ob ich den Rahmen vielleicht doch lackiere. 
Vielleicht Grün? Ich hab da schon eine Idee...
Farbvorschläge?

St


----------



## Pan Tau (16. Mai 2013)

stefanxy1 schrieb:


> Farbvorschläge?



Ich wäre für ein knalliges Gelb oder Orange!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (17. Mai 2013)

auf jeden Fall Elox gold... ist auch leichter als Lack


----------



## stefanxy1 (17. Mai 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall Elox gold... ist auch leichter als Lack


 geile Idee!

Empfehlungen für Eloxierbetrieb?
Tune macht sowas auch, oder?

st


----------



## Diman (17. Mai 2013)

http://www.eloxal-muenchen.de/

PS: ich hätte aber auch die Felgen eloxiert.


----------



## stefanxy1 (17. Mai 2013)

Bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass es Lack werden wird. Ein Grundton und farbige Punkte. Mal schauen.

st


----------



## stefanxy1 (18. Mai 2013)

Alldieweil die Farbgebung in mir gährt, erste Dosen bestellt sind und auf Auslieferung warten, kann ich ja eines der spannendsten Kapitel an dem Rahmen beginnen: Die 12" Gabel.

Bekanntermaßen gibt's 2 Optionen: Entweder man nimmt was Fertiges (Puky oder Kokua etc), hat dann andere Probleme (z.B. Einbaubreite der Nabe) und ärgert sich, dass alles nur Stückwerk ist und die Gabel nicht so ganz ins Gesamtkonzept passt. Alternativ steht die Custom Basteloption zur Verfügung. Das "Original" kommt mit einer Pace Carbongabel daher, wobei die Gabelscheiden gekürzt wurden. Prinzipiell kein schlechter Ansatz, aber eine komplette (neue?) Pace zu zerlegen - so verrückt bin ich dann doch nicht. 

Aber der Grundgedanke gefiel mir recht gut. Also ging ich erstmal auf die Suche nach einem Gabelkopf, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen...
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an       @elsepe, der mir eine Tange Switchblade-Krone gegen Ersatz der Versandkosten überlassen hat  Der Anfang war also gemacht. Allerdings tauchte damit schon das erste Problem auf: Die Gabel hat einen 1" Schaft, das Rad hat einen 1 1/8" Steuerkopf. Klar könnte man mit Steurkopf-Adaptern arbeiten, aber 

1. wenn schon basteln, dann auch richtig
2. der Schaft war selbst für diesen winzigen Rahmen zu kurz
3. Ich hatte bereits eine designierte LVE, die auf jeden Fall 1 1/8" braucht.

Kurzum: an 1 1/8 führte kein Weg vorbei.

Daher wurde das "allwissende" gelbe Forum gewälzt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass es zwar jede Mange Leute gibt, die genau mein Problem haben, es aber offenbar niemanden gibt, der eine gängige Lösung gefunden hätte.
Probleme bietet dabei zum einen die Krone selbst, die - anders als eine Pace Federgabel - nicht mit Adaptern arbeitet, sondern ausschließlich den vorgesehen Schaftdurchmesser aufnimmt. 
Des weiteren besteht ein Problem mit dem Gabelkonus, der leicht angeschrägt in der Krone versenkt ist. Auf den ersten Blick 2 für mich unlösbare Probleme - und das war erst der Schaft... wie sollte das nur mit dem Rest werden?!?

Hier mal ein Bild der Krone (geliehen bei   @ioiobit)




...


;-)

Bald mehr...

St.


----------



## gtbiker (18. Mai 2013)

Diesen Lösungsweg wollte ich zunächst auch wählen, habe mich dann aber aufgrund der eckigen Gabelkrone dagegen entschieden. Natürlich nicht aus optischen Gründen, sondern weil Kinder mit ihren Laufrädern gerne mal stürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanxy1 (18. Mai 2013)

Ja, stürzen schon, das bin ich auch schon tausendfach, aber auf der Gabel bin ich glaube ich noch nie gelandet, daher hatte ich das Verletzungsrisiko hierbei als eher gering bewertet. Größeres Potential wir da wohl die Scheibenbremse mit sich bringen. Hast Du eine Lösung dafür, wie man die halbwegs Kinderfinger-proof machen kann?

st


----------



## gtbiker (18. Mai 2013)

Kinder stürzen aber, insbesondere bei Laufrädern, gerne mal auf die Gabel. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck. Das geschieht oftmals duch schlichtes übersteuern. Mir als Erwachsener ist das glaube ich noch nie (?) passiert, zumindest bin ich noch nie auf der Gabel gelandet.

Scheibenbremse, keine Idee. Aber wo zieht man die Grenze? Stege der Scheibe, Speichen, Spaltraum Gabel/Reifen/Hinterbau? Zu viel Bestreben nach Sicherheit beschneidet die Freiheit zu stark.


----------



## stefanxy1 (19. Mai 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Zu viel Bestreben nach Sicherheit beschneidet die Freiheit zu stark.


  
So sehe ich das auch.

Meine Nichte wird hoffentlich schon ein bisschen was können auf dem Laufrad, sie hat im März ein Puky bekommen, das Heia soll ihr nur mehr Spaß bringen und passt momentan eh noch nicht. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass sich das mit den Stürzen bei ihr in Grenzen halten wird. Falls sie sich doch mal ablegt, gehört das nunmal zum Lernprozess dazu.

Grüße
St.


----------



## stefanxy1 (24. Mai 2013)

So, nachdem ich also erstmal das Kronenproblem identifiziert hatte, habe ich mich gegen besseres Wissen auf die Suche nach einem Schaft gemacht, der in die 1" Aufnahme passt, aber ein Außenmaß von 1 1/8 hat. Dabei traf ich bei Ebay auf einen Anbieter von Titanschäften, der sich als ein Jungbrunnen für Drehteile und eine unglaubliche Hilfe für mein Projekt herausstellte. Wie wir im weiteren Kontakt feststellten, ist er als   @TuningChristian auch hier im Forum aktiv und betreibt die im Aufbau befindliche Website www.Kon-q-renz.de, die ich jedem ratlos Suchenden wärmsten empfehle. 
Christian hat mir einen Aluschaft aus dem Vollen gedreht. Der Schaft ist sehr gut geworden. Leider kam im direkten Anschluss die Ernüchterung: Durch den dicken Schaft fiel die Auflagefläche für den Gabelkonus zu gering aus, doch Christian wusste auch hier Rat. Kurzerhand hat er die Kronenbohrung etwas aufgedreht und eine Kragenhülse eingesetzt, die dem Gabelkonus die nötige Auflagefläche gibt. 
Alles in Allem eine sehr schnelle und saubere Lösung für ein unlösbares Problem!
Hier die Brücke





Aufgedreht mit Kragenhülse





Gabelschaft fertig (Sprengringnut nachträglich noch entfernt)





Das Problem: Zu wenig Auflagefläche für den Konus





Kragenhülse eingesteckt





Soweit erstmal zur Schaftproblematik.
In Kürze dann etwas mehr zum Thema Standbeine und Ausfallenden.

In der Zwischenzeit lackiere ich im Übrigen den Rahmen. Die erste Grundierung ist bereits aufgebracht, eine weiße Zwischenschicht ebenfalls. Ich hoffe, ich komme heute noch zum bunt machen, was dann übers WE gut durchtrocknen kann, bevor die nächsten Schritte anstehen.
Die Grundfarbe des Rahmens wird RAL 6018, mit bunten 10mm Punkten. Ich hoffe, es klappt alles so, wie ich es mir vorstelle...

Grüße
St.


----------



## stefanxy1 (24. Mai 2013)

Nun zu den Standbeinen...

Auch hierfür hatte Christian eine Lösung parat: Er hatte noch ehemalige Tune Sattelstützen zu liegen, die bereits mit einer Hülse ausgestattet waren, die exakt in meine Tange-Brücke passen. 
Hier die Rohre





Und einmal in der Gesamtansicht:





Die Rohre waren natürlich viel zu lang und mussten erst passend eingekürzt werden, aber zuvor sollte das Problem mit den Ausfallenden noch zu lösen sein...
Ich hatte noch eine alte Federgabel, Tange Struts GS. Das GS steht glaube ich für "ganz schlecht". Diese Gabel hatte ich bereits vor Monaten geschlachtet und wollte sie eigentlich zu einem Toilettenpapierhalter à la Park Tool umfunktionieren - nur in etwas besser. Nun ja, da das Halterprojekt eh stagniert und in der Ecke gelandet war, konnte ich die Teile auch ebenso gut für das Gabelprojekt nutzen. Die Idee war, die Ausfallenden der Federgabel zu nutzen und irgendwie an die Standrohre zu bringen.
Hier die Gabel, Bild bei   @andre180 geliehen (vielen Dank!)





Gut zu sehen die Ausfallenden, die in den Standrohren verpresst und verklebt sind. Durch die Machart schien es mir möglich, die Ausfallenden entweder von den Standrohren zu lösen oder der Einfachheit halber die Standrohre direkt am oberen Ende des aufgesetzten Ausfallendes abzutrennen. Dankenswerter Weise hat Christians Drehbank diese Arbeit übernommen:





Problematisch war nun nur noch, dass der Innendurchmesser der Ausfallenden mit dem Außendurchmesser der Standrohre nicht passen wollte. Gute Industriekleber überbrücken zwar ein gewisses Spaltmaß, bei einigen Millimetern hört allerdings der Spaß auf. Die Lösung bestand in einer Hülse, die in die Ausfallenden eingelassen wird. Auf dem obigen Foto zu erkennen, hier noch etwas besser:





Zusammen mit der Brücke sieht die Gabel inkl. Ausfallenden so aus:





Nun mussten noch die Standbeine auf Kindergröße gekürzt werden. Maßgeblich war hierbei vor allem der Durchmesser des Vorderrads. Bei meinem Rad sollen Big Apples montiert werden, natürlich in 50mm, etwas Luft für den Durchlass sollte auch noch bleiben. Nach mehrmaligem Check und zeichnerischer Überprüfung wurde abgelängt.

So sieht der untere Teil der Gabel nach Verkleben der Ausfallenden mit Hülsen und Rohren sowie loser Montage der Brücke aus. Der Schaft ist hier noch nicht eingesetzt, ein Bild kommt bald.





Wichtigstes Kriterium der Kürzung war für mich der Durchlass des Vorderreifens. Feinheiten wie Einbauhöhe habe ich außer Acht gelassen. Ich hoffe, dass das kein Fehler war...



Wie ich heute feststellen musste, habe ich aber irgendwo einen Denkfehler gemacht: Das Einbaumaß der Gabel liegt bei 93mm, nicht bei 100mm. Ein Bekannter mit einer Drehbank wird mir daher die Distanzstücke der Novatec VR-Nabe ein wenig abdrehen. Wahrscheinlich wird die Madenschraube der Kürzung zum Opfer fallen, da diese in meinen Auge aber ohnehin eher ein Sicherheitsteil für ausgebaute Nabe ist, kann ich diesen Verlust verschmerzen.

st


----------



## Y_G (24. Mai 2013)

die Ausfallenden sind ja recht dick, kannst Du da nicht noch ein paar mm rausholen? Ansonsten feine Arbeit, sehr schick geworden!


----------



## stefanxy1 (24. Mai 2013)

Ja, ggf. lassen sich die Ausfallenden auch noch mit der Feile bearbeiten, trotzdem möchte ich ungern 3,5mm pro Seite von der Ausfallenden wegnehmen, daher die verjüngten Distanzstücke, die ja auch kein übermäßiger Verlust sind.


----------



## gtbiker (24. Mai 2013)

Wow, klasse Arbeit! 
Wie ist denn die Einbauhöhe der Gabel?


----------



## stefanxy1 (25. Mai 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Einbauhöhe der Gabel?



Öhm... muss ich messen 
Liefere ich nach. Kann aber etwas dauern, da es wohl am meisten Sinn macht, die Einbauhöhe in Relation zum Rahmen zu sehen, so dass Du bei Dir u.U. noch regulierend eingreifen kannst.

Grüße
St


----------



## stefanxy1 (29. Mai 2013)

Update: Grundierung ist drauf, Farbkleckse sind drauf, Klebepunkte für späteres Punktmuster sind drauf






Detailaufnahme:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanxy1 (29. Mai 2013)

Die Einbauhöhe der GAbel beträgt etwas mehr als 20cm (Ausfallende bis Gabelkonussitz)


----------



## user666 (31. Mai 2013)

Alle Achtung...
Dein Enthusiasmus ist wirklich bewundernswert!
Bin schon aufs Endergebnis gespannt..
Und hoffentlich hat deine Nichte recht viel Freude an dem Rad-
natürlich hat aber allein das Aufbauen schon so seine Reize, nicht wahr..

Viele Grüße


----------



## t-age (1. Juni 2013)

Aloha,

Top-Projekt...

Ich erlaube mir für etwaige Nachahmer mal einen Hinweis in eigener Sache:

Gabelbastelmaterial im Bikemarkt!

Weiter so,

LG t-age


----------



## stefanxy1 (6. Juni 2013)

Kleiner Zwischenstand: 
Ich habe jetzt die Kleckse inkl. Klebepunkten überlackiert und trocknen lassen. Jetzt habe ich die Klebepunkte wieder abgezogen. Das Ergebnis ist leider nicht so, wie gewollt.
1.) Die Punkte kleben auf den unterschiedlichen Farben unterschiedlich fest. Das führt dazu, dass beim Abziehen von blauem Untergrund die Klebepunkte oft reißen und beim abknibbeln auch blaue Farbe abgeht. Auf weißer farbe gehen die Punkte gut ab, was aber dazu führte, dass sie oft nicht formscglüssig auf dem Untergrund haften. Die Folge asind unregelmäßige Punkte.
2.) Die aufgebrachten bunten Farben haben eine große Schichtdicke, weshalb sie unter der grünen Deckfarbe "auftragen".
Das sieht nach Laufnasen aus, auch wenn keine da sind.

Blöd.

Ich setze das Projekt dennoch fort, da ich denke, dass Kinderaugen die Sache nicht so kritisch sehen werden. Vielleicht entlacke ich den Rahmen irgendwann später noch mal.

st


----------



## user666 (6. Juni 2013)

Wie wärs denn mit bunten Folienpunkten, die dann mit Klarlack überlackiert werden- ähnlich Decals?


----------



## stefanxy1 (6. Juni 2013)

Ja, klingt gut. Könnte ich dann beim nächsten Versuch testen. Jetzt nochmal alles auf null, dazu fehlt mir in meiner Niederlage gerade der Enthusiamus...

Ich lass die Kurze das Teil erstmal ordentlich rocken, dann lohnt sich das mit dem Entlacken und neu machen auch ;-)
Vielleicht kommt dann auch noch ein ganz anderes Farbkonzept an den Start...

Klarlack ist gerade eine Schicht drüber, ich werde morgen den Rahmen abhängen und hoffe, dass ich ein paar Bilder hinbekomme. Dann kann aufgebaut werden.

Die Distanzstücke der VR-Nabe sind schon abgedreht und wieder montiert. Die Achse wurde gekürzt, um weiterhin klemmen zu können.

St.

P.S.: Adrian, wie kommst Du voran? ;-)


----------



## user666 (6. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß schon, du musst viel Geduld haben mit mir
Endspurt Stefan- ein paar Löcher noch und Kleinigkeiten. 
Sieht gut aus!

Ich meld mich dann nochmal per E-mail..


----------



## hawkes (7. Juni 2013)

Ich fand als Farbkonzept den weißen Rahmen mit bunten Pinselstrichen auch genial. Gerade die Pinselstriche verliehen dem ganzen eine etwas künstlerische Note - ich hätte nur noch Klarlack rüber gemacht, fertich.

Weiss ist doch auch gerade Modefarbe.


----------



## stefanxy1 (9. Juni 2013)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen: Morgen wird wieder entlackt und neu lackiert. 

st


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanxy1 (12. Juni 2013)

Zwischenstand: Nach 2 Durchgängen mit Abbeizer und Drahtbürste ist die Basis jetzt soweit wieder hergestellt, dass ich den Rahmen jetzt noch trocknen lasse und morgen mit der neuen Grundierung beginne.

st
Hier noch das nachgelieferte grüne Ergebnis:





Hier sieht man sehr (un)schön die Puddinghaut des Lacks


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Juni 2013)

Klingt nach ein bisschen Fleißarbeit! 

Ich würde selbst ja eher eine knallige Farbe ohne zusätzliche Experimente wählen, wenn man an den Wiederverkauf denkt und die Kinder des einst so heiß geliebte Marienkäfermuster doch schnell wieder blöd finden..

Verrätst du uns schon, wohin die Reise bei dir geht?


----------



## user666 (12. Juni 2013)

Also Sefan, bei dem Folienmenschen hier in der Nachbarschaft kriegst Du 50 Punkte in verschiedenen Farben (Hightech Autoklebefolie)
mit 1cm Durchmesser für 25 Euro. Natürlich muss ich noch fragen, ob die überlackierbar sind. Soll ich sie dir mit ins Paket stecken


----------



## paradox (12. Juni 2013)

hey Jungs.  sehr coole bikes baut ihr da

aber habt das schon mal gesehen www.mores-design.com ?
Deutsche Firma und nur in Englisch, wat'n Honk.
Aber cool sieht das Teil schon aus! Kostet auch nur 1.499,- 


----------



## stefanxy1 (12. Juni 2013)

@FlowinFlow: Eigentlich hat   @hawkes mich drauf gebracht, oder besser: Mich daran erinnert, dass ich immer schon mal Posca Stifte ausprobieren wollte.
Daher habe ich die mal bestellt und bin sehr gespannt.
Wiederverkauf? Ich denke mal, dass das Ding die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht verkauft wird. Im Bekanntenkreis sind gerade so viele kleine Krümel unterwegs, dass sich sicher non-stiop jemanden findet, das das Teil bewegt.

Der Plan sieht also vor, neu zu grundieren und weiß zu lackieren. Dann mit Posca Stiften drauf rumkritzeln (könnten vielleicht auch künftige BesitzerInnen machen) und danach noch 2-3 Schichten 2K Klarlack drüber.

Daher   @user666: Danke für das Angebot Adrian, aber ich glaube mit Klebchen bin ich erstmal fertig 
   @paradox: Nette Idee, aber irgendwie mag mir die Kombination aus fetten Steuerrohr und filigranem Hinterbau nicht gefallen. Zudem denke ich, dass bei dem Preis und auch der besseren Optik wegen eine Scheibenbremse state of the Art ist. Eine Tektro Mini-V ist zumindest diskutabel. 
Dann wäre da noch das Sattelrohr, bei dem man erst denkt, dass die Sattelstütze nur durchs Oberrohr geschoben wird. Irgendwie seltsam. 
Aber ich freue mich immerhin, dass auf dem Segment Kinderräder etwas passiert 
Von daher danke für den Tipp 

Grüße
St.


----------



## stefanxy1 (14. Juni 2013)

Alles neu macht der Juni:










Trocknet jetzt übers Wochenende, am Sattelrohr muss ich nochmal nachschleifen und 'ne neue Schicht drüberziehen, dann kommen nächste Woche hoffentlich die Posca-Stifte

Bild bei www.posca.com geliehen





st


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (14. Juni 2013)

http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/index.php/de/leistungen/fahrradbeschichtung


----------



## stefanxy1 (14. Juni 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/index.php/de/leistungen/fahrradbeschichtung




Was ein Hobby ist und wo dabei der Reiz liegt, weisst Du aber schon? 


st


----------



## BOOZE (14. Juni 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> hey Jungs.  sehr coole bikes baut ihr da
> 
> aber habt das schon mal gesehen www.mores-design.com ?
> Deutsche Firma und nur in Englisch, wat'n Honk.
> Aber cool sieht das Teil schon aus! Kostet auch nur 1.499,- 



Stolzer Preis, wenn man bedenkt, das die Kinder vielleicht grade mal 2 Jahre damit rumdüsen. 
Das ist richtig viel Kohle


----------



## stefanxy1 (19. Juni 2013)

Offenbar werden meine Posca Stifte aus Japan verschickt. Jetzt heisst es also warten und DÃ¤umchen drehen :-(
In der Zwischenzeit kann ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Sattel + StÃ¼tze und eine Sattelklemmschelle machen.
30.0er Schellen:
Salsa
Cannondale Flash
Tune

Gibt's da auch noch andere, die nicht 30â¬ kosten?


----------



## trifi70 (19. Juni 2013)

KCNC verschiedene Ausführungen, allerdings 30,7mm. Preise ab 12 Eur.
DMR 30,2mm, diverse Farben, ab 13 Eur.


----------



## Diman (19. Juni 2013)

stefanxy1 schrieb:


> Was ein Hobby ist und wo dabei der Reiz liegt, weisst Du aber schon?
> 
> 
> st



Klar.


----------



## stefanxy1 (19. Juni 2013)

Diman schrieb:


>


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juni 2013)

stefanxy1 schrieb:


> 30.0er Schellen:
> Salsa
> Cannondale Flash
> Tune
> ...



Thomson 29,8mm passt auch und kostet ca. 20. (Vielleicht kommst du ja um die VK herum, wenn du die Sattelstütze gleich dort mitbestellst..)


----------



## hawkes (19. Juni 2013)

Wenn man so provisorisch lackiert würde ich den Rahmen am Tretlager aufhängen dann braucht man nicht soviel nacharbeiten am Sattelrohr...


----------



## stefanxy1 (2. Juli 2013)

Nach gefühlten JAHREN sind jetzt endlich die POSCA Stifte angekommen und ich kann weitermachen. Gestern schon den Rahmen angepinselt, heute erste Schicht Klarlack - leider ist die Dose jetzt leer und ich brauche Nachschub. 
Naja, CRC lässt ohnehin noch etwas auf sich warten, daher ist es nicht soo schlimm.
Meinen gestern gefassten Plan, dass ich ja gut diese Woche fertig werden könnte, darf ich damit wieder über'n Haufen werfen.

St


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (2. Juli 2013)

Na ich bin ja schon auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt!
Kauf dir bloß keinen Kunstharz-Klarlack..
Alles schön nasenfrei und vielschichtig weiß lackiert und dann astrein mit der Kunstharzpampe versaut: 100 Punkte


----------



## stefanxy1 (4. Juli 2013)

Manchmal gehen manche Dinge ja doch schneller, als man sich das denkt.
Gestern lackiert, heute kam der Postbote. 
Aktueller Status: 
Grobmontage. Der Sattel (rot/gelb) kommt hoffentlich morgen, Die Sattelstütze muss noch mehr als halbiert werden, gold wäre auch schön, in 26,8 aber schwer zu finden. Carbon wäre noch besser, aber auch schwierig in dem Maß.
Die Scheibenbremse muss noch deutlich an Leitungslänge verlieren und meine Bimmelknipse hat eindeutig ein Problem mit hellen teilen vor dunklem Hintergrund 












Grüße
St


----------



## Ann (4. Juli 2013)

wow, wat für ein schickes teil!


----------



## goegolo (4. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön. Ich würde noch dringend eine geschlossene Bremsscheibe empfehlen, weil wenn die Finger da einmal reinkommen...


----------



## Rolf (4. Juli 2013)

Was ist das für eine schicke LVE ?


----------



## Y_G (5. Juli 2013)

sieht echt super aus !!!


----------



## stefanxy1 (5. Juli 2013)

Rolf schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine schicke LVE ?



Leaf Cycles. Gab's neulich mal seeehr günstig bei irgendeinem Versender. Für einen "normalen" Erwachsenen ist die zu schmal - für ein Kinderrad aber sehr gut geeignet.

st


----------



## hawkes (5. Juli 2013)

Schick, das find' ich eine kindgerechte Lackierung  Davon auch gern ein paar Details vor neutralerem Hintergrund und draussen in der Sonne


----------



## Rolf (5. Juli 2013)

stefanxy1 schrieb:


> Leaf Cycles. Gab's neulich mal seeehr günstig bei irgendeinem Versender. Für einen "normalen" Erwachsenen ist die zu schmal - für ein Kinderrad aber sehr gut geeignet.



Danke  Wie schwer ist das Díng ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanxy1 (5. Juli 2013)

...öhm habe keine Waage :rotwerd:
Kommt mir aber nicht extrem leicht vor, ist ja auch aus Stahl.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## stefanxy1 (5. Juli 2013)

hawkes schrieb:


> Schick, das find' ich eine kindgerechte Lackierung  Davon auch gern ein paar Details vor neutralerem Hintergrund und draussen in der Sonne



Danke für die Blumen! 
Anständige Bilder kommen, wenn's fertig ist.


----------



## Rolf (5. Juli 2013)

stefanxy1 schrieb:


> ...öhm habe keine Waage :rotwerd:



Wo ein LaufRad ist, gibts sicher auch ein Kind. Wo ein Kind ist, gibts sicher auch eine Frau. Wo eine Frau mit Kind ist, gibts sicher auch eine Küche. Dort würde ich nach einer Waage suchen


----------



## stefanxy1 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich soll also die LVE demontieren, untern Arm klemmen, 130 Kilometer bis zu meiner Schwester fahren und dort die Waage benutzen? 

Ich liefer das Gewicht nach 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Rolf (5. Juli 2013)

Ich dachte das LaufRad wäre für den eigenen Nachwuchs, sorry!

Ich würde auch von niemandem verlangen, etwas zu demontieren. Bei meiner Frage dachte ich, die LVE wäre vor dem Einbau gewogen worden. Danach wollte ich nur bei der Suche nach der Waage behilflich sein


----------



## stefanxy1 (5. Juli 2013)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ich dachte das LaufRad wäre für den eigenen Nachwuchs, sorry!
> 
> Ich würde auch von niemandem verlangen, etwas zu demontieren. Bei meiner Frage dachte ich, die LVE wäre vor dem Einbau gewogen worden. Danach wollte ich nur bei der Suche nach der Waage behilflich sein



Ich glaub ich hab irgendwo noch eine  LVE zu liegen. Die werde ich beizeiten bei der Waage vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (5. Juli 2013)

Vom Rahmen und den bunten Details würde ich gerne bessere Fotos sehen, sieht aus der Ferne schon mal toll aus! Die LVE sieht auch klasse aus!

Wie ist denn die Einbauhöhe der Gabel? Die Kokua hat so 19cm EBH und ich behaupte mal, dass das recht gut zu dem Rahmen passt.

Grüße


----------



## stefanxy1 (5. Juli 2013)

Die Einbauhöhe hatte ich auf seite 2 (?) schon mal gepostet...

Bessere Bilder kommen.


----------



## stefanxy1 (5. Juli 2013)

stefanxy1 schrieb:


> Die Einbauhöhe der GAbel beträgt etwas mehr als 20cm (Ausfallende bis Gabelkonussitz)


.


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juli 2013)

Ok, danke.


----------



## stefanxy1 (30. Dezember 2013)

So, wenn auch ein wenig Ruhe eingekehrt ist in diesem Thread (mea culpa) erfolgte pünktlich zum Jahresende die Übergabe an Weihnachten. Vorher habe ich noch schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht - wenn auch nur auf dem Sofa und nicht im Sonnenschein. Das GEsamtgewicht des Laufrads liegt bei 4,9kg. Inkl. Tasche ;-)
Das ist zwar doch etwas mehr als ich gedacht hätte, allerdings fordern natürlich die überdimensionierten Wandstärken der verbauten Rohre und auch die sehr massive Gabelbrücke ihren Tribut. Insgesamt bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Projekt. Sollte es mich noch mal irgendwann in den Fingern jucken, werde ich den Rahmen candy red lackieren lassen - das gäbe mit der LVE von Leaf Cycles und den giftgrünen Lenkergriffen einen sehr schönen Kontrast. Jetzt werde ich erst einmal Er-FAHR-ungswerte sammeln und schauen, wie die Kurze mit dem Ding zurechtkommt.
Genug erzählt, hier die abschließenden Bilder (große Bilder in meinem Album!):




Etwas knapp mit der Tasche ist es schon, ich hoffe, die Kurze wird schnell etwas größer, das wird die Lage sicher etwas entspannen ;-)









Man sieht es hier nicht so gut, aber die Bremsleitung ist sehr nah am Big Apple - ich hoffe, dass das der jugendlichen Nutzung stand hält...
Sicherheit geht natürlich vor: Kürzer hätten die Speichen nicht sein dürfen, oder ich hätte die Reflektorclips kürzen müssen. 








Sie Sattelstütze ist eigentlich schwarz, ist aktuell nicht zu sehen, sondern steckt alles im Rahmen.







Magura Martha SL.











Danke für eure Geduld, die hilfreichen Kommentare und die anregenden Diskussionen 
Ich freu mich schon auf meinen nächsten Faden, der wird allerdings in der Classic-Sektion angesiedelt und kein Kinderrad!

Guten Rutsch!
St.


----------



## trolliver (30. Dezember 2013)

Wirklich etwas Besonderes. Wie fallen denn die ersten Fahrversuche aus? Durch den Vorbau ist das Gerät natürlich ziemlich lang, das Lenkverhalten dürfte für einen Kleinen auch ungewöhnlich sein. Früh übt sich, oder? 

Oliver


----------



## stefanxy1 (30. Dezember 2013)

Soweit ist erstmal alles fein: Einrseits natürlich relativ lang das ganze, falls das auf Dauer zum Problem werden sollte, wird die Sattelstütze nach vorne gedreht und die Gabel nach hinten gedreht. Dadurch wird sich der Radstand verkürzen und der Vorbau etwas nach oben kommen. Außerdem wird die gestreckte Position abgemildert. 
Andererseits kommt durch die Haltung "lang nach vorne" gerade beim Laufrad Fahrspaß auf, da die Füße wie von selbst nach hinten weg fliegen :-D
Genügend Körpergefühl und -spannung ist allerdings da, um bei längeren Rollstrecken die Füße bequem auf der Gabelkrone abzustellen ;-)
Mal schauen, wie sich das ganze entwickelt, wenn die Saison anfängt und auch mal etwas länger mit dem Teil gefahren wird...

St


----------



## gtbiker (30. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön! 

Wenn du noch 2 Kabelbinder an dem gfrästen Teil am Hinterbau ranmachst, kommt die Leitung dem Reifen nicht so nah.
In folgendem Bild kann mans erahnen:


----------



## stefanxy1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Tipp - ich warte erstmal, bis die kleine Motte das Klebeteil gekillt hat ;-)
Guten Rutsch euch allen!
St


----------

